# The Betta Shop - Saint Paul, MN



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Have any of you guys been to The Betta Shop in Saint Paul, MN? I may be headed up to the Twin Cities in the near future to visit some family, and am really interested in checking out a betta-specific shop. Their website looks like they have some really nice looking fish and have good reviews, but it's always good to hear of first-hand experiences.

Any other good fish stores to check out if I'm in Minneapolis/St. Paul?


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

Ask LadyVictoria. She just got her new plakat boy from there and he looks amazing. I haven't personally gone, even though it's 20 mins away from my house. I would definitely walk out with another fish!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

That is awesome, wish there was a betta shop around here! Lucky


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

It is a nice little shop, the owner is really nice, great customer service. They've just recently moved downstairs from upstairs, so the place may look incomplete, but it is really a nice place. They also have guppies and neons last time i was there. I believe there are also two more betta shops in that area, although one of them is closed if i remembered correctly. 

You can also check out a place called AquaTropics, too, if you have time.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Love that place! Just placed in another order this morning


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They just got a new shipment in that everyone is snatching up the fish already. I love that place, it's the only place I'm getting my fish for now on. They are healthy and active and displayed very well. Every betta looks very beautiful, the picking a fish will be so hard. Right now I'm fighting if I want a white or black HMPK xD They also have other fish like guppies, and even red shrimp which I am certainly getting at some point. 

I got my last boy from there and he's a real catch, planning on breeding him this summer once I get him a girl and thinking of getting some other breeding worthy males as well. Copernicus was great and ate the second day I had him without question. He wanted to eat the first day honestly but I didn't want him eating until he was settled in. Haven't had a single issue with him, he's flashy and loves showing off, was kind of skittish at first but now is very friendly and bold, and has a healthy curiosity. The service is great too and the shop owner will talk to you about betta until the sun goes down. Both he and his wife are very helpful and if you go in there knowing what you want they can find it for you or even place an order for it. Told them I loved halfmoons but didn't like the tailbitting that tend to come with them at times. He took me right to HMPK's and said this was certainly the tailtype I was wanting then. He was totally right, never liked PK until Capy but now i'm hooked on them. It's going to be hard getting back into the big flashy tails again, these guys are so entertaining.

You can view their new shipments here: http://www.mnbettashop.com/

Get an idea what the fish are like and what the store is like. 

Also here is my baby I got from there:









Day I picked him up.









4 days after and still full of energy.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! It really means a lot to hear good things about a fish store from people who know what they're talking about (not that the testamonials on their site are from people who don't, but you never know...). I'll definately have to go there when we visit - if my sister is going to spend most of the time doing her thing shopping for clothes and shoes, I see no reason that I can't spend at least some of my time checking out fish :lol: LV, your new boy looks amazing!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I am going back for girls either this week or next shipment too.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Luckily Tony called me.. had sent him my order prior to opening lol. Got a pure black male HMPK, Pure white male HMPK and a bunch of girls on this latest order!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

NICE, I saw some of those guys in the video. Really wanted a black and a white myself.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

How much does this place charge to ship (within the U.S.)??


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

$37 during the winter since they include the heating pack. It's normally standard overnight fee's plus pack as always and they prefer to overnight since it's colder than hell in MN and most of these states around us and having a fish travel in this is better done in one day. They arrive very healthy and in good condition though.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

LadyVictorian said:


> NICE, I saw some of those guys in the video. Really wanted a black and a white myself.


Ended up ordering 6 - the black and white males, a white HM female, 2 dumbo eared HMPK girls and a bright yellow HMPK girl.. will have lots of fun mixing everyone up - Had gotten 3 males from them week before last too.. 

Talked to Tony today and he told me he works with some men in Thailand, they are IBC judges over there and they breed show quality fish.. where he gets most of his fish, from their show lines. 

Can't beat their prices for those fish.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

No you can't. I can't wait to pick up some girls for my little dude. Also just some girls for my sorority. I was looking at getting one of the CTPK females for the sorority just because I think they are so stunning. Def getting HM girls for the sorority as well and maybe an EE if they do well in Sororities.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

EE should be fine in sororities - a pectoral may get nipped here and there, but usually not - my EE male was demolished by a virgin girl a couple months back - found out she does not like to be in the dark with a male heh - his fins were all just torn away, even half of his beard.. but only 1 nip to a pectoral. Usually they circle one another and try to keep their faces away from the mouths of others.

This is him about 2 months after the attack..


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

does anyone who has been to tony's store, know if he carries black ranchu. i saw a link that showed some at his store. this was a while ago. emailed tony a few weeks ago about it and there was no response. i was wondering if maybe he could order me some. he has his hook ups in thailand. and i am uncomfortable ordering them from thailand myself. i tried monas koi. the guy was a total jerk to me.honestly, was on the phone for 3 minutes and decided that i don't want fish from him. he was a rude and condescending fish snob. they are hard for me to find so i would appreciate the help.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

He use to but when I went in to the shop they were not there anymore. You can certainly try calling in and seeing if he still can locate some for you and if he can place an order for the next shipment in.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

*sigh* I'm drooling over the 5* plakat boys he has a video of on the website... they just look so sassy. Darned betta bug - I do not need any more fish. But I do have a spare tank and the extra supplies. Goodness, this is dangerous.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD I know right...I'm plotting out a 20 gallon I can divide so I can keep more males SO MANY MALES.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Ooo... Pictures will be required when you do it  

My problem is that setting up another tank for a new fish sounds like a great idea until it comes time to move them in and out of the dorms - then it's just a pain in the rear :lol:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD in know, I just got my friend in college hooked on betta.s We both agreed 5 gallons max until she is graduated.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, amazing bettas on their website. I'm going to have to place an order once I setup a bigger tank. So tempting....must resist.....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't resist.. just dooooo ittttt..


----------

